# Emersed set-up



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

That opening looks small! Was it hard to plant? Love these kinds of setups, they always look great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Opare said:


> That opening looks small! Was it hard to plant? Love these kinds of setups, they always look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes! It is too small for my hands. I used long tweezers to do the planting. I think working w the Fluval Edge prepared me mentally for containers like this. Hahah It would seem frustrating but it's not that bad once you get the hang of it. This is my way of keeping spare plants that aren't in my current set-up. I don't have a spare farm tank unfortunately.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Hahaha my hands are so big and clumsy I would probably get too flustered doing this, even with the planting tweezers or pincettes. Yeah those Edge openings are really small. Emersed set ups for spare plants always a good idea, and no harm in making it look good to. If you have more plants I would suggest buying those plastic boxes/tubs and you can set up an emersed set up that way, but that's only if you have a lot of plants.
Trying to keep submerged nurseries are way way a pain in the butt.
Must say this forum and your threads always makes me more impatient, as currently I have nothing set up besides some pots of Echinodorus argentinensis (I think it's this species at least it may be E. cordifolius) outside, damn school and exams keeping me back. Can't wait for summer! (Sorry for the rant hahaha, a lot of pent up frustration)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Opare said:


> Hahaha my hands are so big and clumsy I would probably get too flustered doing this, even with the planting tweezers or pincettes. Yeah those Edge openings are really small. Emersed set ups for spare plants always a good idea, and no harm in making it look good to. If you have more plants I would suggest buying those plastic boxes/tubs and you can set up an emersed set up that way, but that's only if you have a lot of plants.
> Trying to keep submerged nurseries are way way a pain in the butt.
> Must say this forum and your threads always makes me more impatient, as currently I have nothing set up besides some pots of Echinodorus argentinensis (I think it's this species at least it may be E. cordifolius) outside, damn school and exams keeping me back. Can't wait for summer! (Sorry for the rant hahaha, a lot of pent up frustration)


Hahah No worries about the rant!

I have these small set-ups because my place is small and I have to limit myself. If I had the option, I'd have just one submerged, low-tech, nursery/farm tank. I did start off with a plastic container near the window, but it doesn't look very nice aesthetically, which is why I ended up w/ this container.

Yeah, a lot of the time life gets in the way of taking care of a planted tank. School and exams should always go first. Whenever that's done though, you'll have plenty of time to start a tank. You can always get a small tank that's low-tech so it doesn't take much time to care for.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm planning to set up a 60P over summer. Once things are set up maintanence isn't a big deal, but the set up phase can always take a bit of time. And the start of this school year I was tearing down my last tank and didn't have time to set up another one. Oh well. Sorry for derailing the thread.
Yeah I also had a few plastic containers on my windowsill which were just too unsightly to me so I gave away the plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Whoa, this thing kind of grew! I didn't realize that the first post was just barely two weeks ago.


----------

